# Utility Pole ideas?



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I'm set a couple hundred feet off the road which is great, but that leads to this utility pole being placed in the lawn. The wires go underground from that point to the house. As you can see the pole is currently somewhat disguised by some arborvitae, but they have all started to curl away from the pole a bit. Some have already been tied to the pole further down the tree to help keep them in tight. You may not notice it, but I also have a light on the driveway side which I like to keep exposed. The trees have grown to start and block the light, especially now that they fan out at the top. Can I lop a section off the top without destroying the trees? Do I just tie them again, closer to the top? Is this just snow damage that will repair itself? Any other suggestions? I'm not opposed to removing them completely and starting fresh if anyone has any good ideas...


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

I'd be more inclined to nix the arborvitae all together. I think a nice circular bed with some small shrubs/flowers at the base would look better. The pole could blend into the trees behind it and your eyes would be drawn to the bed vs. the top 8 feet of pole.

My two cents.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

ILoveGrits said:


> I'd be more inclined to nix the arborvitae all together. I think a nice circular bed with some small shrubs/flowers at the base would look better. The pole could blend into the trees behind it and your eyes would be drawn to the bed vs. the top 8 feet of pole.
> 
> My two cents.


I completely agree with this. IMO it would be better to draw the eye to the garden bed, instead of the pole itself. I would plant a mix of evergreen bushes and annual flowers around the base for pops of color.

But as @ILoveGrits said... Just my two cents.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

First thing I thought was to nix the arborvitae! It pulls your eyes straight to it and the pole.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I appreciate the input from you both. This is how the previous owner had it and I hadn't considered anything different. I will have to explore some options before I take the arborvitaes out. I've never been much of a garden designer.


----------

